# Carlos Machado



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2006)

I heard this name the other day associated with BJJ "Carlos Machado". 

Since I do not train BJJ I do not know whose who of BJJ and I am truly just curious, who is Carlos Machado?

Thank You 
XS


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng he is one of the Machado brother's who are cousin's of the Gracies.  They are all BJJ champions in their own right and own very, very successful schools mostly on the west coast.  They gained some fame and noteriety by teaching Chuck Norris BJJ and appearing regularly on Walker Texas Ranger.  They have books, DVD's and videos out on BJJ and some of those are pretty good.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Marvin (Nov 11, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I heard this name the other day associated with BJJ "Carlos Machado".
> 
> Since I do not train BJJ I do not know whose who of BJJ and I am truly just curious, who is Carlos Machado?
> 
> ...


http://www.carlosmachado.net/


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 11, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Xue Sheng he is one of the Machado brother's who are cousin's of the Gracies. They are all BJJ champions in their own right and own very, very successful schools mostly on the west coast. They gained some fame and noteriety by teaching Chuck Norris BJJ and appearing regularly on Walker Texas Ranger. They have books, DVD's and videos out on BJJ and some of those are pretty good. Hope that helps!


 
I've seen one of Mr. Machado's DVD's and his explanations of techniques were absolutely clear and concise. He definitely is a gifted instructor. Recommended.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Xue Sheng he is one of the Machado brother's who are cousin's of the Gracies. They are all BJJ champions in their own right and own very, very successful schools mostly on the west coast. They gained some fame and noteriety by teaching Chuck Norris BJJ and appearing regularly on Walker Texas Ranger. They have books, DVD's and videos out on BJJ and some of those are pretty good. Hope that helps!


 
Ahhh I knew his name sounded familiar, but I jist couldn't place where I had heard it. The Chuck Norris link

Thank you



Marvin said:


> http://www.carlosmachado.net/


 
Thank You



Jonathan Randall said:


> I've seen one of Mr. Machado's DVD's and his explanations of techniques were absolutely clear and concise. He definitely is a gifted instructor. Recommended.


 
Thank You

I am not going to start training BJJ at this time, but there is a school that teaches BJJ and Muay Thai near me and the teacher told me that he trained with Carlos Machado and I acted appropriately impressed, not wishing to offend, or look like a complete idiot, but I had no idea who he was other than his name sounded awfully familiar.

Thanks


----------

